# Tons of nice hardwood cut offs. Wood Gloat



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I found a local cabinet shop that has tons of nice hardwood cutoffs that they sell for next to nothing. Mostly Maple, Oak and Cherry. Some hickory. A lot of the cut offs are in great shape and will work great for small boxes and crafts. The pieces with defects and knots will make good fire wood.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice Haul !!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yep there is a lot that came be done with that…nice haul of wood ya got there…any planned projects with it…if you like to make toys…they work for that also…grizzman


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I like making boxes so I was going to use them for that. Thats the only planned use I have so far. There are some nice curly maple pieces in the stack which was nice to find.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Some good toy making wood in there. 

jamie


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I see a ton of cutting boards in there!


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I would LOVE to find a deal like that


----------



## jmpurchase22 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Alll,

I'm new to this site, the wife of a woodworker, and not quite sure yet how to navigate.:

I'm searching for *burled silver maple cutoffs *with which to surprise my husband. He is new to wood turning, and has gotten into making pens! However, burled silver maple is his favorite, and he can't seem to find any. I'm wondering where I might find some in the DuPage County, IL area (Western Chicago suburbs.) It seems to take such little pieces to make a pen, I'm not sure why it's so hard to find an old peice of wood!!  Thanks for any ideas, advice or offers!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

LJ member Bob may be able to help you out jmpurchase22

[email protected]
www.bobkloes.com


----------



## jmpurchase22 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear waho609,

Thanks so much for your quick response! I'll reach out to Bob and see if he might be able to help.
I appreciate your advice!

Merry Christmas, and take good care…
jmpurchase22



> LJ member Bob may be able to help you out jmpurchase22
> 
> [email protected]
> www.bobkloes.com
> ...


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Hi Alll,
> 
> I m new to this site, the wife of a woodworker, and not quite sure yet how to navigate.:
> 
> ...


jm, not wishing to hijack this thread, please see response in a new thread entitled "To : jmpurchase22"


----------

